# Routines, Routines, and more Routines



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

*Footnote :* This is a thread that I read that I just had to share with you, I have asked the original authors permission to repost this btw.

The author is *ice_mach* from *MuscleTalk*, a top bloke who really knows everything worth knowing about BBing. His research built this thread which has helped so many ppl, fair enough there just links to other ppls work but there was a hell of lot of time and effort put in here so much respect to the man for going to the effort for others. im confident theres something here for everyone. have given him a link to this thread so any comments direct towards him not me im just the middle man lol

*Hypertrophy*

*Beginners/Intermediates*

*Kelly Baggett*

Build Muscle & Lose Fat Simultaneously?- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kelly3.htm

A Training Philosophy For Solid Mass Gain- http://www.higher-faster-sports.com/trainingphilosophy.html

The Skinny-Fat Ecto Part II- http://www.higher-faster-sports.com/skinnyfatecto2.html

*Christian Thibaudeau*

Ab Training for Athletes and Babe Hounds- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459670

Part-Time Beast- http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_854463/tm.htm

The MacGyver Workout- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459514 (Good routine for when you have limited equipment)

Training for Easy Hard Gainers- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=498093

Training for Easy Hard Gainers II- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=524650

Renaissance Body Development- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=700722

*Dan John*

Strong Eye for the Weak Guy- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1219624

Iron John: PVC and Press-Ups- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=834265

Iron John: AIT Training- http://t-nation.com/findArticle.do;jsessionid=8A18B92B6923062F71912E7DEDB59BE9.hydra?article=05-137-training

The "Secret Workout"- http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/279/

Vasily's "Master of Masters" Training Program- http://danjohn.org/hmm.html

One Lift a Day Stuff- http://danjohn.org/page15.html

The Body is One Piece Program- http://danjohn.org/page16.html

The Thirteen Minute Drill- http://danjohn.org/13min.html

The WOR 2004. The World's Finest Workout Randomizer...don't settle for fakes!- http://danjohn.org/day.pdf

*Chad Waterbury Routines*

Perfect 10 Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=725763

The Art of Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=693794

Primed For Muscle- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=635888

Hybrid Hypertrophy- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=580380

SOB Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=561180

The Waterbury Method- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=534922

Lift Fast, Get Big- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=529331

Triple Total Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=476508

Single's Club- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=459290

The Anti-Bodybuilding Hypertrophy Program, Part II- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=459211

Quattro Dynamo- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=459216

*Joe DeFranco*

Westside for Skinny Bastards- http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/archive/articles_westside.htm

Westside for Skinny Bastards II- http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/articles.htm

Training Economy- http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/archive/articles_training-economy.htm

*Alwyn Cosgrove*

Undulating Periodization Part One- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/alwyn3.htm

Undulating Periodization Part Two- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/alwyn4.htm

Undulating Periodization Part Three- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/alwyn5.htm

Holiday Workout Program- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1376096

*Bill Starr*

Madcow variation- Intermediate Program- http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

Classic Football Strength Training- http://www.strengthcats.com/classicfootballII.htm

New Lifter Routine- http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/manrodt4.htm

The Strong SHALL Survive- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/strong.htm

*Animal Pak*

training routine #1- http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=41§ion=training%0A

training routine #3- http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=46

training routine #6- http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=49

*Mike Mahler*

Keeping Training fun with Kettlebells- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler38.htm

The Kettlebell Solution For Size And Strength- http://www.mikemahler.com/kettlebell.html

EDT+Kettlebells=Major Increases in Strength and Size!- http://www.powerathletesmag.com/pages/edtworkout.htm

10 Reasons To Do The 3x3 Program For Strength Or Size- http://www.mikemahler.com/3x3.html

Testosterone and Growth Hormone Workouts- http://www.mikemahler.com/testosterone.html

54321 Shut Up And Train!- http://www.mikemahler.com/54321.html

Singles For Size And Strength- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=10&a=5

Customized Volume Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=543803

Rest Pause Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=460483

The Compound Solution For Puny Arms- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler74.htm

GTG for Bigger Arms- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler23.htm

Leg Training to Pack On Some Size- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler26.htm

Nothing Like A Great Rack!- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler36.htm

Pump Up the Volume for your Body Type- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler64.htm

When Life Gets Stressful, Turn To Back-up Training Programs- http://www.mikemahler.com/backup.html

3x3 Program For Incredible Gains In Size Or Strength- http://www.mikemahler.com/3x3.html

High Frequency Training: More Frequency Equals Faster Results- http://www.mikemahler.com/HFT.html

Condense Time And Get Bigger And Stronger Faster!- http://www.mikemahler.com/CT.html

Super Charging The 5x5 Program For Massive Strength Gains- http://www.mikemahler.com/5x5.html

Testosterone and Growth Hormone Workouts- http://www.mikemahler.com/testosterone.html

3-5 Gradual High Volume Program For Incredible Gains In Size And Strength- http://www.mikemahler.com/gradual.html

Rotation Training For Multiple Goals- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler76.htm

The Compound Solution For Puny Arms- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler74.htm

Workout Less And Achieve More- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler62.htm

16 Week Training Cycle! No More Confusion- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler59.htm

Bodyweight Exercises For Size And Strength- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler57.htm

*Others*

Charles Staley A-B split- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1383727

George State University's research on optimal hypertrophy- http://www2.gsu.edu/~wwwfit/hyper.html

Animal Mass' (Matt Reynolds) Favourite routines- http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/training-forum/animalmass-favorite-routines-134233013.html

DoggCrapp Training- http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=16023

Comeback Training: How to Get Your Lazy Butt Back in the Gym by Marc McDougal- http://www.mindandmuscle.net/mindandmuscle/magpage.php?artID=20

The Quest for Size and Strength by Mike Robertson- http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/articles/quest.html

Hypertrophy Specific Training by Bryan Hancook- http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

Fortified Iron's mass program- http://www.fortifiediron.com/invision/index.php?showtopic=34481

Westside for Bodybuilders by Kethnaab- http://www.fortifiediron.com/invision/index.php?showtopic=32713

*Advanced Trainers*

HSS-100: Shoulder Specialization by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1151810

HSS-100: Back Specialization by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1076164

Most Powerful Program Ever?The HSS-100 Program - Bodybuilding With an Edge by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1031781

HSS-100: Chest Specialization by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1236824

12 weeks to war-ready guns! by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=840637

East European Bodybuilding by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=604433

Shoulders Overhaul by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=469072

Optimized Volume Training by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459276

Pendulum Bodybuilding by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459408

Bodybuilding's Next Frontier by Chad Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=905832

Vince Gironda's 8x8 routine- http://www.ironguru.com/Home/tabid/637/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/168/6x6-and-8x8.aspx

Vince Gironda's 10-8-6-15 routine- http://www.palmieribodybuilding.com/10%20-%208%20-%206%20-%2015%20Article.pdf

Vince Gironda's Train 21 days rest 7 routine- http://www.palmieribodybuilding.com/FromTrain21.pdf

Unchartered Leg Routines to Pack on Size by Mike Mahler- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler26.htm

Westside for Bodybuilders (a bench specialisation program) by Joel Marion- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=FAC781D154F00DA32680B154D9FFB84E.hydra?id=850882

The Gironda System by Christian Thibadeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1100725

High Performance Core Training by Mike Robertson- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1098876

New Arm Size, Right Now by Charles Poliquin- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1068503

Hypertrophy Booster Shots by Chad Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1063194

Most Powerful Program Ever? By Christian Thibadeau- http://www.t-nation.com/category.jsp?categoryID=33&pageNo=1

Hamstrings times two by Charles Poliquin- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=A8EEC02BBE91541CBC6F0059C70B9A59.hydra?id=773872

The "No Curl" Biceps Program, Part Two by Alwyn Cosgrove- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=B9BB9E2268F5491E282D91420F1305F1.hydra?id=797992

8 weeks to monster shoulders by Chad Waterbury and Alwyn Cosgrove- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=81349C364785AD5DBF06A62720E729D3.hydra?id=818555

Heavy Duty GTG by Mike Mahler- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler77.htm

The lost art of Hamstring training by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=78928ECF40E62FBA82BF1E08B02E3DE5.hydra?id=826798

12 weeks to war-ready guns! by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=DE3FCEEB1E1BBD10F48A8383361C764D.hydra?id=840637

The Holiday Program by Alwyn Cosgrove- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=843024

Pendulum Training- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6849C33DC220B7E0B9F17224206E817C.hydra?id=459408

Renegade Bodybuilding- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=BF3E82DF41D4C3BD7A33F80A480B7F98.hydra?id=459589

Hardcore Bodybuilding Routine- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/size.htm

*Strength*

*Powerlifting*

Workout Less And Achieve More- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler62.htm

Five Killer Tips To Improve Your Military Press- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler61.htm

Rotation Training For Multiple Goals- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler76.htm

Rest Pause Training To Train The CNS For Super Strength- http://www.mikemahler.com/restpause.html

High Frequency Training For Dramatic Strength Gains- http://www.mikemahler.com/HFT.html

Pendulum Powerlifting by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459551

Vitaly Papazov. Training program- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/papazov-training00.htm

Sergey Popov. Bench Press training program- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/documents/popov.htm

Boris Sheiko. CMS & MS training program #1- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/sheikocms-ms1.htm

Boris Sheiko. Beginners' training program #2- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/sheikotraining2.htm

Yuri Ustinov. Sheiko training test- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/bizontest2.htm

Tom O'Brien's 3 Lifts Training Program.- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/wt-wspercentages.xls

12 week russian cycle ( Excel )- http://calc/Russian_cycle.xls

Korte 3x3 Annual Plan Jan- July- http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/korte4.htm

Korte 3x3 Annual Plan July- November- http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/korte5.htm

Metal Militia Bench Routine by Sebastian Burns- http://www.geocities.com/metalmilitiabench/MMTrainingArticle.html

Strength-Focused Mesocycle- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=485341

Sheiko style training: http://www.butenko.org/workout.htm

Bob Youngs Westside for beginners- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/in_the_beginning_by_BobY.htm

15 week to super strength by Kelly Baggett- http://www.athletes.com/fun/kelly1.htm

Twelve Week Periodized Peaking Cycle For Power Lifters! by Dr.Squat- http://www.athletes.com/fun/drsquat11.htm

Powerlifting Routines- http://www.fortifiediron.net/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=77&Itemid=63

Killer Russian Workout by Pavel Tsatsouline- http://www.dolfzine.com/page304.htm

Conjugate 3x3- http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/hanna15.htm

Metal Militia Training Article by Sebastian Burns- http://www.geocities.com/metalmilitiabench/MMTrainingArticle.html

Ed Coan deadlift routine- http://www.powerpage.net/coanphildead.html

Sheiko Beginners program- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/sheikotraining1.htm

Monthly training plan #1 of Candidates to Master of Sport* and Masters of Sport* in preparation period. By Boris Sheiko.- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/sheikocms-ms1.htm

Bench Press Training System by Boris Sheiko- http://www.zyworld.com/powerlifting/benchsheiko.htm

*Olympic Lifting*

Russian Training- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/russian.htm

Bulgarian Olympic Training- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/bulgar.htm

Olympic Lifting Routines- http://www.fortifiediron.net/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=80&Itemid=64

Advanced Olympic lifting program- http://www.qwa.org/programs/tadv13.asp

Calpian Weightlifting Program by Matt Foreman- http://www.fdzine.com/calpian/matt_foreman.html

East Coast Gold Olympic Program- http://www.eastcoastgold.org/sampleWK.html

*Sports specific*

Pendulum Training for Athletes by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=471208

Bill Starr's 5x5- http://www.strengthcats.com/classicfootballII.htm

SEAL's workout- http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm

Dinosaur westside- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/dtr.htm

Bill Starrs the strongest shall survive- http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/manrodt4.htm

Kettlebell training- http://www.dolfzine.com/page418.htm

Strongman training- http://www.tc.umn.edu/~keen0018/produce.htm

Davidson College Football Program- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/davidson_football.htm

Training for the highschool athlete- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/Training-program-for-high-school-athletes.htm

Undulating Periodization for athletes by Alwyn Cosgrove- http://www.athletes.com/fun/alwyn7.htm

Strongman workout by Corey St.Clair- http://www.athletes.com/fun/strongman24.htm

Basketball Strength Training- http://www.athletes.com/fun/elite8.htm

In season American Football Program- http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_04-07-20.htm

Program for wrestlers- http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_03-10-31.htm

6 Week Vertical Jump Program- http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_03-10-10.htm

In season football program- http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/archives/ask_joe_03-10-03.htm

Keg and Tire training by Allen Hedrick- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=C867F027FDFE0F03BF31B2B8AEEB30EC.hydra?id=783699

21 week vertical jump program by Ferdrick Hatfield- http://www.drsquat.com/index.cfm?action=viewarticle&articleID=24

Hopkins Football 2000 Summer Lifting: Upperclassmen by Bill Starr- http://p080.ezboard.com/foldschoolstrengthtraining70757frm3.showMessage?topicID=139.topic

Get Strong, Get Fast, Get Vertical! by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=8914F5E20E7F8554677FA4FE718E053B.hydra?id=859906

*Informative*

Muscle Fibres, Training and More by Dr. Mel Siff- http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74001

Squatting By Dr.Mel Siff- http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68739

The Gable Method by Dan John- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1064736

Shoulder Savers by Eric Cressey- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1055409

Got Training By Brijesh Patel- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=12&a=5

Olympic Lifting 101 by Brijesh Patel- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=14&a=5

Cracking the Rotator Cuff Conundrum by Eric Cressey- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=2&a=5

If It's Not Cosgrove, It's Crap! by Alwyn Cosgrove- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=54B23C97D38EB3552D17185BEE986704.hydra?id=863599

DB Hammers training methods- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/pick_your_poison_db_hammer.htm

Anyone looking for the science etc behind training should go to- http://powerdevelopmentinc.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32

Eight Keys by Dave Tate- http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=267eight2

loads on Dual Factor training by Matt Reynolds http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=375215

The High Frequency Secret by Chad Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=79FEF7CF27A4579EF4312066714B9B6A.hydra?id=755131

The Specialization Zone Emphasis Training for Advanced Physique Enhancement by Christian Thibaudeau- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=79FEF7CF27A4579EF4312066714B9B6A.hydra?id=753073

The Warm-Up Manifesto, Part I Think performance, not fatigue! by John Paul Catanzaro- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6D61979BEF6A6B47614F39541ADFEF7E.hydra?id=804576

The Warm-Up Manifesto, Part II, Think performance, not fatigue! by John Paul Catanzaro- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=79FE82019322DF4338B8EF128F601DF0.hydra?id=805661

Iron John: What You Know Vs. What You Do by Dan John- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=79FE82019322DF4338B8EF128F601DF0.hydra?id=806745

10 uses for a smith machine by Eric Cressey- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=D30222981D3CC1CD8AD4BB9D87EF7D8E.hydra?id=810548

Advanced Dumbbell Training by Allen Hedrick- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=5274B33D89AD49C4D6934766D1AA21E7.hydra?id=822808

How to strengthen rosie and her five friends by Jim Wendler- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/rosie.htm

The Triumvirate By Jim Wendler- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/Triumvirate.htm

Transformation of a Young Athlete By Zach Even-Esh- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/young-athlete.htm

Exercises you've never tried- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=78928ECF40E62FBA82BF1E08B02E3DE5.hydra?id=829136

Man with a Plan, Part 1- http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/articles/manwplan1.html

Man with a Plan, Part 2- http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/articles/manwplan2.html

Man with a Plan, Part 3- http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/articles/manwplan3.html

Man with a Plan, Training Template- http://www.robertsontrainingsystems.com/articles/manwplan_temp.html

Rope Revolution by Chad Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=B7C3B153769575DCC265A8347F63508C.hydra?id=1116219

The Band Man by Dave Tate- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1105903

Loading the Organism by Matthew Perryman- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/loading_the_organism.htm

Loading the Organism by Matthew Perryman- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/loading_the_organism.htm

18 tips for bullet proof knees by Mike Robertson- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=32108B69EBFDBDBF0AA3B0B8CFAB0E46.hydra?id=1127149

*Fat Loss*

Lactic Acid Training for Fat Loss by Charles Poliquin- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=BF747D2F90320A147E3C11F67A356533.hydra?id=724381

Outlaw Strength and Conditioning- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=6FBB5B6DA9A8FFB5A466088A77F85F61.hydra?id=459262

10x3 for Fat Loss by Chad Waterbury- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=59EF3746CCA4006B75C6E85DC6FDE6A2.hydra?id=795366

Get Lean without dieting- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=877549&pageNo=0

Full Body Fat Loss by Joel Marion- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=17&a=10

Puke In Your Shoes by Marc McDougal- http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=9&a=6

WSP Part I- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=996446

WSP Part II- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1018244

WSP Part III- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1038326

WSP Part IV- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1059693

The End of Boring Cardio Workouts by Mike Mahler- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler80.htm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good post mate, thanks

J


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Lots of excellent info there


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wow - someones been doing their homework!

Great post dude, thanks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bloody hell:eek:

Ill have a nose through some of them when i got time!


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

my favs are some of the sport specific ones like the navy seals workout. Seriously tho lads its worth just quickly having a glance at each one because theres some right gems there.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bl00dy He11, thats my reading list for the next 2 years I think!!! Skimmed through it and had to have a look at keg and tire training, looks like an absolute blast!

SD


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Great post! I'm a beginner so it's good to have so much info in the same place ... should be a sticky!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump this thread.

Should be a sticky i reckon.

Lots of good info


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This should be compulsary reading


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep, definately sticky material 

I found some very usefull info of kelly baggetts from this thread so it gets my seal of approval! lol


----------



## DeMarco (Dec 21, 2007)

Quality thread nice one, will give me all my bedtime reading for the next year cheers M8


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

loads of info there for all types of members, top thread mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

bump for the sticky


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 for sticky


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

+2 for stickie


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent thread, when i have a spare few hours i will read away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

*8inng good post a big reputation plus


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

now lets have a debate on which program is the best


----------

